# Substrate



## Litleape (Jul 15, 2011)

I was using about 3 inches of organic potting soil in a 32 oz cup for my L3 nymphs. I thought it would help keep up the humidity because I live in the desert and humidity is my biggest battle. I am starting to worry that it might not be a "clean" environment over time and also that mold could be a problem. Not to mention the feeder insects hide in the dirt. What would you all suggest as a better substrate?


----------



## Ruaumoko (Jul 15, 2011)

Litleape said:


> I was using about 3 inches of organic potting soil in a 32 oz cup for my L3 nymphs. I thought it would help keep up the humidity because I live in the desert and humidity is my biggest battle. I am starting to worry that it might not be a "clean" environment over time and also that mold could be a problem. Not to mention the feeder insects hide in the dirt. What would you all suggest as a better substrate?


You could place a layer of kitchen roll over the soil, ensure it fits the cup well. This will help hold moisture in the soil + it will stop the insects burying in the soil.

It might work


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 15, 2011)

Some people use nothing, some use spaghnum moss, and some use paper towels.


----------



## psyconiko (Jul 15, 2011)

I only use sphagnum moss from New Zealand.No mold no smell.I used coconut dirt for a while,better put nothing than this.

Kitchen roll is perfect but it could mold if too wet and covered with preys remains...


----------



## Rick (Jul 16, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Some people use nothing, some use spaghnum moss, and some use paper towels.


Yep. And three inches is far too much.


----------

